# Portrait Lighting Studio Kit?



## LawrenceChiu (Apr 2, 2012)

What equipment are good between a $200-$500 lighting studio to take simple portrait shots?
There's so many to choose from and I know some are a major failure but I can't afford a $600 single light. So I'm wondering if there are any decent lighting kits to buy or what equipment do I need/recommend?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm buying used Elinchrom 500 studio lights for about $225 each and they work amazingly well.


----------



## Tee (Apr 3, 2012)

How many lights do you want?


----------



## LawrenceChiu (Apr 3, 2012)

Tee said:


> How many lights do you want?



I'm not sure... I'm just a newbie.
How many lights are recommended? Enough to make the background white or whatever I guess.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 3, 2012)

Start with one light and when you get pleasing shots build from there for addittional lighting effects and qualities.


----------



## Tee (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a one light starter set-up that can get you going: Paul C. Buff - The Beginner Bee Package.  You can add on a softbox and stay within budget,  Keep in mind when you invest in lights you're investing in a system.  The Paul Buff line makes it possible to add more elements to your existing gear.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 3, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> I'm buying used Elinchrom 500 studio lights for about $225 each and they work amazingly well.



Where ?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 3, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Local and ebay.  I bought the 500 model above for $200 and then I paid $20 for a sync cable and the light is amazing compared to the lower brands after a local photographer showed me thats all he uses on location shoots is that and a Vagabond mini III battery.  I'm so impressed with the Elinchrom brand after using them  in several local studios. We shoot constantly with them and leave them on for hours and they maintain their color value. The studio owners have other brands too.

I bought a set of 3 more that is being shipped, I don't need all 3 and will soon put one on craigslist when I have time to take pics of it.  I usually post up on this forum a day or two ahead of that if you're interested in one.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 3, 2012)

There's also Adorama's flashpoints. Calumet sells a genesis brand, some of which use the Elinchrom bayonet mount.

Bees aren't bad, but you may need to up your budget more if you want to purchase more than one light. That and the low power color shift is is not fun if you buy a more powerful model than what you need and constantly have to shoot in the lowest power levels.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

Op, what lights did you decide to go with?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 4, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> Bees aren't bad, but you may need to up your budget more if you want to purchase more than one light.


Am I the only one that flogs the White Lightning line?  Yes, they are slightly more expensive than the Bees, but IMO the difference is worth the cost.  I did a lot of reading before my purchase.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2012)

White Lightning units have proven themselves to be quite good, over a couple of decades now. However, for beginners and those who just want to dip a toe into the studio lighting pool, I think both Alien Bees and White Lightning monolights are simply priced too high. For those who only have a few hundred dollars to spend, Flashpoint or Genesis lights offer more bang-for-buck,and frankly, I think a FOUR-light setup is needed to really be able to work things right in a studio environment. Having TWO lights, one on each side of the subject,and aimed back toward the background is the simplest, easiest way to get a pure white backdrop. One light is needed for a fill light, and one other light is helpful for a hair light or fill light; if one wants to use both a hair light and a fill light, then FIVE lights are needed in the scenario I am painting...with the Flashpoint monolights + light stand around $130 or so per head, that means a person can afford to buy four lights and stands and modifiers, with free shipping, for a bit over $500...aka "*a few hundred dollars*".

With Alien Bees four lights is a cool one thousand dollars. Then you need to add in light stands, and umbrellas. Add on another $200. That's just too much money for those who only want to "try" or "get started" in studio lighting.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

On a side note Derrel, the "brolly" you put me on has been the best few bux i spent.  Mine is about worn out now from use and I'm about to pull the trigger on 2 new ones. Just the reduced wind loading and lightning fast set-up outdoors over my umbrellas is a plus, not to mention the softer light.  My lights stay on the go and fooling with a soft box was out.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 4, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> On a side note Derrel, the "brolly" you put me on has been the best few bux i spent.  Mine is about worn out now from use and I'm about to pull the trigger on 2 new ones. Just the reduced wind loading and lightning fast set-up outdoors over my umbrellas is a plus, not to mention the softer light.  My lights stay on the go and fooling with a soft box was out.



Which Brolly?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been using this one outdoors in high wind on my main

Lastolite Umbrella Box with 7MM Shaft - 41" LL LU3227 B&H

Last weekend with it playing outdoors


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 4, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> I've been using this one outdoors in high wind on my main
> 
> Lastolite Umbrella Box with 7MM Shaft - 41" LL LU3227 B&H
> 
> Last weekend with it playing outdoors



Cool beans. Good to know


----------



## LawrenceChiu (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm... I decided not to go into lighting yet for various reason such as... not enough space to work and that $500 on lighting is not enough and will probably save up for more later. In the meantime, I'm reading a book call Light It, Shoot It, Retouch It by Scott Kelby on tips.

EDIT: Also... I also want to try taking portraits at night and need a light source. I've seen a friend of mine who has a mono strobe or something on the ground when he's outside taking night photos and the photos comes out really well. Are there any recommendations what outside lighting beside your external flash? Or is it going to cost more than $500?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...


 


LawrenceChiu said:


> Hmm... I decided not to go into lighting yet for various reason such as... not enough space to work and that $500 on lighting is not enough and will probably save up for more later. In the meantime, I'm reading a book call Light It, Shoot It, Retouch It by Scott Kelby on tips.
> 
> EDIT: Also... I also want to try taking portraits at night and need a light source. I've seen a friend of mine who has a mono strobe or something on the ground when he's outside taking night photos and the photos comes out really well. Are there any recommendations what outside lighting beside your external flash? Or is it going to cost more than $500?




OP, my same post above applies and I use that $200 light outdoors.


----------



## ghostdog (Apr 4, 2012)

If you haven't changed your mine completely, this Interfit strobe kit might be something which fits your needs.  Interfit Home Studio EXD200 (110VAC) INT119 B&H Photo VideoYou can get the whole kit for under $500.  I own these and I'm quite happy with it.  It's plenty for my beginner needs.


----------



## LawrenceChiu (Apr 10, 2012)

What do you guys think about these? 
http://www.adorama.com/FP320220.html

I 
I don't want to spend all that much on lighting to be honest if I suddenly not interested in making a studio.
I thought I might try some cheaper stuff first to see if I like it.
Is it better to buy that and a softbox attachment?

Edit: Or even this? http://www.amazon.com/900W-Strobe-S...2LRK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334041624&sr=8-1


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 10, 2012)

You don't need a studio to utilize good lighting.

This is Eastern State Penitentiary in Philadelphia, complete with tourist walking through our shooting area as we're setting up.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 10, 2012)

You can spend as much on one flash as you would on a three light setup.  Interfit EX150 MK2 Three Monolight Home Studio Flash INT183 B&H.  Plus you get modeling lights, which when setting up is a huge help.

One of the benefits of a starter kit like these is that as you move up, you simply add to these so that as your key light gets replaced you take the original over to the hair light spot, fill becomes the kicker and so forth.

Just make sure which brand accessories you're buying into because they have different mounts and won't be interchangeable with out an adapter.  (the Bowens mount is widely used which is why I linked to B&H's Interfit)  For a little more you can get a battery pack that wil fit some of these and take them on the road.  For instance  Interfit Stellar Xtreme 300 Watt/Second AC/DC Monolight INT474.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 10, 2012)

These are highly rated and go on sale often.  You just have to check back routinely.

Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit


----------

